# Bbw farting



## son178 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello all,
I'm interested in seeing bbws fart, maybe in a bathtub or right after a huge meal? Anyone want to share?


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 19, 2010)

Where's the Worf when you need him.............:doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay, two problems with this thread:

1) This is totally the wrong section. You probably want 'Fat Sexuality.'

2) Everyone knows girls don't fart.


----------



## bonified (Nov 20, 2010)

oops, pardon me :blush:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey, at least the guy asked...

I think it is funny that bbws/ssbbws are completely okay with other strange likes, fetishes, etc...but are completely offended by the idea of a guy finding it cute, arousing, or erotic when they pass gas. 

"Put on a corset and waddle around? Sure! Wear tight clothes in public? No problem! Hand-cuff myself to the bedpost? Sounds good! PVC dress? why not! Pee my panties? I suppose I could. Fart in a video? NEVER!!!"

So many indulged fetishes, and yet the one which is a natural bodily function is thought of as gross, nasty, and not worth doing. It strikes me as incredibly odd.

Oh well...


----------



## Angel (Nov 20, 2010)

son178 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm interested in seeing bbws fart, maybe in a bathtub or right after a huge meal? Anyone want to share?



Maybe you should share first... by taking a BBW out for that "huge meal". 

And then maybe "share" some more by forking out the money for a plush room that has a huge elegant bathtub. 




_That_ all might be asking too much, though. 


Men.  Always wanting something for nothing.



I know. I know. Not ALL men are like that. Just making a point... which I'm sure the OP won't get.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 20, 2010)

""Hey, at least the guy asked...

I think it is funny that bbws/ssbbws are completely okay with other strange likes, fetishes, etc...but are completely offended by the idea of a guy finding it cute, arousing, or erotic when they pass gas.

"Put on a corset and waddle around? Sure! Wear tight clothes in public? No problem! Hand-cuff myself to the bedpost? Sounds good! PVC dress? why not! Pee my panties? I suppose I could. Fart in a video? NEVER!!!"

So many indulged fetishes, and yet the one which is a natural bodily function is thought of as gross, nasty, and not worth doing. It strikes me as incredibly odd.

Oh well...""

He should ask on the paysite board where the rest of the fetishes you listed are catered to for a fee. Most fat women are not okay sharing their sexuality or indulging in strangers fantasies.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 20, 2010)

Angel said:


> Maybe you should share first... by taking a BBW out for that "huge meal".
> 
> And then maybe "share" some more by forking out the money for a plush room that has a huge elegant bathtub.
> 
> ...


Maybe he is willing to do so...if you asked nicely and were willing to fart for him, perhaps he would. Maybe he has a plush room with an amazing hot tub for you to fart in. And here you are jumping to conclusions...


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 20, 2010)

Brenda said:


> ""Hey, at least the guy asked...
> 
> I think it is funny that bbws/ssbbws are completely okay with other strange likes, fetishes, etc...but are completely offended by the idea of a guy finding it cute, arousing, or erotic when they pass gas.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, but I figured cutting him some slack was in order...after all, he's only posted 3 times...


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 20, 2010)

bonified said:


> oops, pardon me :blush:



Very cute, and from a very cute woman too


----------



## Tracii (Nov 20, 2010)

He had the guts to ask anyway LOL.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

Not my thing but it's not that uncommon an interest or fetish.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 20, 2010)

is this for real?


----------



## bobsjers (Nov 20, 2010)

Angel said:


> Maybe you should share first... by taking a BBW out for that "huge meal".
> 
> And then maybe "share" some more by forking out the money for a plush room that has a huge elegant bathtub.
> 
> ...



A Woman wants to get paid for farting?????


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 20, 2010)

I only fart unicorn dust and daffodils.


----------



## Angel (Nov 20, 2010)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Maybe he is willing to do so...if you asked nicely and were willing to fart for him, perhaps he would. Maybe he has a plush room with an amazing hot tub for you to fart in. And here you are jumping to conclusions...
> 
> And you wonder why you don't have a man...



Are you having fun stalking me, harrassing me, and attempting to embarrass me? 


Keep it up and see what happens.


And since you apparently are continually given the freedom to harass women on this site, I'll take the freedom to tell you that you can't handle it when a female is far more intelligent than you, is more articulate than you, is able to express herself without resorting to expletives or insults. I'll also add that you are immature, obnoxious, and rude, and that is saying it nicely. Mature men do not stalk and harrass women on a website.

Do NOT respond to me, reply to any of my posts, or attempt to contact me in any way. Do yourself a favor and put me on ignore, because I know how you think that you have to get the last word in.


----------



## Angel (Nov 20, 2010)

bobsjers said:


> A Woman wants to get paid for farting?????



Paid? None that I know of. 

If you misunderstood, I was making the point that some random anonymous men have that give-me give-me attitude and want their fantasies met by women. They post their requests here and expect women to comply, yet the same random anonymous men don't feel that they should have to buck up and treat a woman like a woman deserves to be treated. Some men need to realize that women aren't here to meet fulfill men's sexual fantasies or to be solicited to do as such.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 21, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I only fart unicorn dust and daffodils.



I'd actually pay to see that. Though please keep the daffodils, my yard is rather full of them.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 21, 2010)

bobsjers said:


> A Woman wants to get paid for farting?????



I believe the answer to your question is yes. And as a follow up, a ton of guys most certainly pay for it, considering the plethora of paysites which are focused solely around women tooting, pooting, breaking wind, passing gas, etc etc etc...


----------



## bonified (Nov 21, 2010)

bobsjers said:


> A Woman wants to get paid for farting?????



I imagine it would be way more fun than working with suits all day under fluro lights if you could make a living from it. 
Lol I was talking to my roomy about this thread. I eat a lot of baby spinach & a healthy gut cuts about 16 on average a day. It's totally natural. 

People like all diff kinds of things, I like watching boys arses when they clean their teeth, just one of those things.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll do it for $20


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2010)

It has to be really hard to have a camera ready to go an shooting in time for the fart to occur. I think farting is pure hilarity. I even have a pooter I use it while out shopping. If were doing black friday shopping, it would be fun comic relief while in crowds. I just think the logistics of getting a real genuine fart fest on video would be hard. And this is coming from a gas bag


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 29, 2010)

I would honestly be cool with the sounds added in post. All the model would have to do would be to react to it, lean a bit or something, and then add a quick sound clip in editing.

But in light of the "immobile, roleplay" videos that have been done, I can't imagine this is too far out of the realm of possibility.

I, for one, would totally pay for this. That way, the farts can be as loud or long as the viewer likes.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 6, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> It has to be really hard to have a camera ready to go an shooting in time for the fart to occur. I think farting is pure hilarity. I even have a pooter I use it while out shopping. If were doing black friday shopping, it would be fun comic relief while in crowds. I just think the logistics of getting a real genuine fart fest on video would be hard. And this is coming from a gas bag



In my experience with the women I've dated, a lot of times after stuffing themselves quite silly, they tend to become gassy afterwards, especially if they've eaten a large meal earlier in the day.

I suppose it also depends on the woman though, her capacity, and what foods make her gassy...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 7, 2010)

Brenda said:


> ""Hey, at least the guy asked...
> 
> I think it is funny that bbws/ssbbws are completely okay with other strange likes, fetishes, etc...but are completely offended by the idea of a guy finding it cute, arousing, or erotic when they pass gas.
> 
> ...


um, you _do_ realize you're on the weight board, right? quite a bit of fetish talk here.


----------



## Fedu (Dec 14, 2010)

I just love the sound of a curvy, sexy big woman (like Redhottie or Bonified, for example ) ripping one. Damn, what's so goddamn out of this world about that? Some of the other shit people do, sometimes literally, and call them fetishes. And to think farting is completely natural as well as completely harmless (well, unless something is reeeeeeeeaaaaaalllly wrong with one;s diet.

Some a y'all just need to lighten up.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 15, 2010)

Fedu said:


> I just love the sound of a curvy, sexy big woman (like Redhottie or Bonified, for example ) ripping one. Damn, what's so goddamn out of this world about that? Some of the other shit people do, sometimes literally, and call them fetishes. And to think farting is completely natural as well as completely harmless (well, unless something is reeeeeeeeaaaaaalllly wrong with one;s diet.
> 
> Some a y'all just need to lighten up.



You don't have to justify yourself to anyone. If you like something and someone you like is also into it.....why give a damn what anyone here thinks?


----------



## bonified (Dec 15, 2010)

lol @ fedu 4 posts in 2 years and they are all fart related, atta boy.


----------



## Fedu (Dec 15, 2010)

bonified said:


> lol @ fedu 4 posts in 2 years and they are all fart related, atta boy.



Egad! I've been investigated. :blush:

Actually my queen, I have more than 200 posts at the fat forum, and they're very varied. Check 'em out when u get a chance. 

I am a deranged pervert, but not THAT bad.


----------



## pinkylou (Dec 15, 2010)

PARRRRRRRPPPPP! 

I'd love to say farting is my favourite, but I prefer a good burp myself


----------



## Fedu (Dec 15, 2010)

pinkylou said:


> PARRRRRRRPPPPP!
> 
> I'd love to say farting is my favourite, but I prefer a good burp myself



Hey, you know, burps are cool too! Especially if you slip in a lil' parp once in a while 

BTW you're very sexy. :smitten:


----------

